# Merry Chuckmas



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Can't think of a better way to spend Christmas Eve while the wife's working than on a Chukar hill with a pile of dogs and a good olé buddy.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

I am curious to the pants you got there. I noticed them in your last couple posts. What are they. Good for bird hunting? I'm looking for a good bird hunting pair of trousers. 

On another note lets see some pics of that pile of dogs on point! I know you can kill them........Enjoy your posts ;-)


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

The pants are Timberlines from Sitka gear in one of their solid colors. They're awesome for chukar hunting. I do try to take pics of the dogs on point as often as possible. That said sometimes digging the phone out of my pocket and snapping pics before birds flush just doesn't work out. Some of my other posts this year including yesterday's show dogs on point. So just take a look at one of those pics, hold that memory in your head and mentally transpose it while reading this post. That's the best I can do for ya today. I'll try n do better next time;-)


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm just razz in' ya. I enjoy your posts. Maybe I ought to post a few.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeah, I got that n just given it back a little. All in the name of fun.


----------

